# Brake Controller Problem



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi,

I just brought my new 25rss home and almost got whiplash. I noticed immediately taking it off the lot that any pressure on the brakes and I would instantly stop. At first I thought I just needed to adjust the brake controller, but every adjustment I made didn't seem to help. When I am driving at around 30 mph or less, even on what appears to be the lightest setting, the vehicle seems to instantly stop.

Is there something I can do to fix this or is it something more serious and I need to go back to the dealer?

The brake controller is a Valley Industries Journey HD installed by the dealership.

Thanks.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

Wow, don't know what to tell you really. I'd read through the manual of the brake controller really good to make sure you understand how the settings work, etc.

If you can't get it adjusted on your own, I'd take it right back to the dealer. They should have worked with you to test it out on their lot before sending you out.

As an aside, I have never heard of that brand of brake controller before, not sure if any people have experience with it. Most people on this site rave about the Prodigy brake controller. Just my biased opinion here, but it may be worth your effort to ask the dealer to swap that brand out for the Prodigy, it may well be a malfuncitoning brake controller anyhow.

Best of luck.
Danny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

do yourself and your family a BIG favor, dump that controller and go with the prodigy.
i know, it saved me when i suddenly had to brake hard due to some little old lady making a unsafe lane change in front of me, then slamming her brakes to make another unsafe lane change.

darrel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The time based controller you have is not really very good for general purpose towing. Set it not to stop hard in town and it does not stop the trailer on the highway. Set it to stop from highway speeds and it seems to want to rip the trailer off the back of the truck when you are in town.

Tell the dealer it is not an acceptable brake control and do not let him just change it out for more of the same. Tell him you want a Prodigy. It will cost about $30 more but it will be the best investment you can make for your driving comfort.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am going to chime in here because this is one thing that I feel strongly about and wish that everyone would take more seriously. There are too many cheap brake controllers out there and it is just dangerous. When I bought my PU, I did not know better and the service dude who installed my hitch installed a cheap brake controller, and it was obvious. A lot of bucking and unresponsive stops made me question the effectiveness of the unit. A few months later and a pile of education under my belt, I did get a Prodigy brake controller and it is now sweet to stop. My last trip with the Outback, somebody pulled out in front of me as I was doing about 70 km/h, and I needed to brake hard to avoid hitting her. The truck and trailer slowed down and stopped at one unit. After I unclenched the steering wheel and cleaned out my drawers, I was thankful that I had a controller that worked under any condition. 
Be safe and spend the extra $$$ to get a proper brake controller. All it takes is once and you will be glad that you had it, or wish you did.

Happy Camping.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

To chime in, you would be better served with the prodigy. If they won't switch it out, tell them to give you a credit and get one on your own. If they are like most dealers, they will want top dollar for the prodigy. You should be able to get one for right around $100 or less on line. I paid $80 for mine. Got it on Ebay. Definitely worth the trouble to get one.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Go with the Prodigy. Braking problems when I first started towing was the way I found this site also. IF you are having problems on dry pavement, I would not even suggest taking this out on a concrete interstate in the rain until your braking issues are solved.
I bought the prodigy in early spring, with over 1500 miles towing the Outback and an addition 1800 miles on a 6,000 lb utility trailer, I can say this is the controller to have. 
Good luck...................you will like what you learn here.

'bean


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Instead of trying to correct a probelm that may possibly come back at the worng time and get you --

I would simply tell my dealer that I want a credit for what he installed and have him apply the credit toward a Prodigy....

I have used numerous controllers in my life .. and by far -- the Prodigy is the best and easiest to use hands down...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Aceguy,

I guess at this point, there is not a lot of need to pitch the Prodigy. Others have more than covered that.

I must say, however, that I am very impressed with the braking power of your Outback. I don't think I could crank the brakes up hard enough on ours to come anywhere close to that sudden of a stop!









In fact, that braking performance is so good, I would almost suspect a braking problem with your TV. Except that it is hydraulic, and the Outback is electric, so there really is no way the trailer braking system could affect the TV brake system... unless maybe the ABS is coming into play.

Anyway, good luck, and...

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## aceguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks for everyone's input. 
I just drove the truck again this morning and I am thinking that the trailer brakes are set too tight. That's the best explanation I can think of, because no matter what adjustments I make in the brake controller it still brakes the same. 
If the brakes are adjusted too tight could that nullify the affects of any adjustements to the brake controller?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

aceguy,

There IS something wrong with your controller. There is no adjustment on the electric brakes at the wheels. Your controller sends electrical power to each brake and basically activates a magnetic disk that "grabs" the rotor to activate a lever on a cam to engage the mechanical braking. I know all of that is about as clear as mud, but get the prodigy and don't look back.

Sidewinder


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> There is no adjustment on the electric brakes at the wheels


There is a manual adjustment at the wheel, a starwheel just like any other drum style brake, but it is unlikely that this is the problem, like everyone else has said, get a prodigy.

Tim


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Aceguy,

Not to beat a dead horse, but last week I started a string (Brake Controller Activator II) on jerky motion will apply the brakes on the TV. I adjusted, readjusted and still the jerking motions remained. During the course of responses, Y-Guy explained the difference between my Activator II and the Prodigy (THANKS Y-GUY) brake controller. Make a long story short-I took today off and went and had the Prodigy installed. I drove the trailer around for about an hour-and it made a world of difference. I barely noticed it was back there. I only wish I would have installed this model from day one... So, like many other have stated here-get the Prodigy.

Jose


----------

